# KDE 4 Releaseplan



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2007)

Seit Mittwoch, dem 21.03.2007 gibt es nun endlich einen Releaseplan fuer KDE 4.

So soll die erste Beta gegen Ende Juni kommen, und die Final ist fuer Ende Oktober angesetzt.

Ich selbst bin sehr gespannt auf KDE 4, und werde mir hier, wie schon bei KDE 2, moeglicherweise mal eine Beta installieren.


----------



## andy72 (23. März 2007)

Habe es eben erst gelesen, dass KDE4 im Oktober (?) released wird. Im Mom benutz ich EasyLFS mit KDE 3.5.6, SuperKaramba mit schönen Plugins (laufen z.T. unter PyQt) sowie Kbfx als "Startbutton" und Amarok mit fast allen Funktionen, das ganze ist Testweise in Beryl 0.2.0-svn integriert. Selbst SELinux sagt nix dazu, wenn ich den ganzen Schmarrn am laufen habe, wo doch sehr viele Anwendungen im hohen Speicher irgendwelchen Müll machen - in diesem Sinne Hut ab vor den KDE-Entwicklern, dass das sooo sauber programmiert wurde. Auch freue mich schon auf KDE4, und kann es kaum noch abwarten 

LG
Andy


----------

